# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  Abraham Lincoln belonged to mt-haplogroup X1c

## Maciamo

I am only seeing this one year after it was published, but the Nancy Hanks Lincoln mtDNA Study confirmed that President Abraham Lincoln was a member of mtDNA X1c, one of the rarest maternal haplogroups in Europe. Haplogroup X1, already much rarer than X2, is found mostly in the North Africa, the Horn of Africa and the Near East, while X1c is chiefly limited to North Africa. Only a few carriers of X1c have been reported in Europe, including in Italy, Ireland and Norway.

----------


## elghund

> I am only seeing this one year after it was published, but the Nancy Hanks Lincoln mtDNA Study confirmed that President Abraham Lincoln was a member of mtDNA X1c, one of the rarest maternal haplogroups in Europe. Haplogroup X1, already much rarer than X2, is found mostly in the North Africa, the Horn of Africa and the Near East, while X1c is chiefly limited to North Africa. Only a few carriers of X1c have been reported in Europe, including in Italy, Ireland and Norway.


Bell Beaker origin?

----------


## Rethel

Ok, and what?

----------

